# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  وصفات لعمل سندويشات شرح مصور

## النور28

*

هذه حشوات للسندويش والفطاير كلها وصفات مترجمه من مواقع اجنبيه




في كم ملاحظه قبل الوصفات:

- جميع المواد المستخدمه بدرجة حرارة الغرفة.

- حاولوا أن تكون بعض المواد المضافه مجروشة وليست مهروسة حتى تعطي
قوام افضل و الذ بالاكل.

- ممكن التنويع بالصلصات المضافه حسب ذوقك كاستبدال المايونيز بصلصات
السلطة.

- تستخدم الحشوات للسندويشات وتكملوا عليها بشرائح الطماطم والخس والجزر
المبشور شرائح اللحوم البارده.

- بعد اعداد السندويش يحفظ بالثلاجه لحين التقديم.

- ممكن استخدام الخبز - او الصمون - او عجينة فطائر.

- ممكن عمل ساندويشات او رولات لان الحشوات سهل التحكم بها.



والحين اخليكم مع الوصفات 


الوصفه الأولى - حشوة الجبن والبصل الأخضر 





المقادير:

- 2 علبة جبنة كيري 
- 1 كوب جبن تشدر مبشور
- نص كوب مايونيز
- نص كوب بصل اخضر مقطع
- ملح وفلفل اسود

تخلط المقادير جيدا وتترك بالثلاجه لمدة لا تقل عن 6 ساعات قبل الاستعمال ويفضل

يوم كامل حتى يتشبع الطعم.



الوصفه الثانية - حشوة الكاري الهندية - 

المقادير:

- دجاجة مسلوقة ومقطعه
- نص كوب مانجا مخلله (او ما تسمى الجتني بالهندي)
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة ممسوحه كاري
- نص كوب مايونيز
- 1 ملعقه صغيره خل 
- ربع كوب جوز محمص ومفروم
- نص كوب بقدونس مفروم

تخلط المقادير جيدا وتترك منقوعه الى وقت لاستخدام - ممكن زيادة المايونيز

لتخفيف قوام الحشوة



الوصفه الثالثة - حشوة البيستو الايطالية

المقادير:

- 1 كوب ريحان مفروم ناعم
- 1 فص ثوم
- نص كوب جوز مفروم
- نص كوب جبنة بارميزان مبشورة ناعم
- ربع كوب زيت
- 1 ملعقه كبيرة ماء

تخلط جميع المقادير بالخلاط حتى نحصل على صلصة ثقيلة .. تستخدم لمسح الساندويش

واضافة اي نوع من الجبنة او الدجاج المسلوق وهذا النوع من الصلصات يعني

نكهه وطعم قوي للسندويشات. 




الوصفة الرابعه - حشوة الزيتون

المقادير:- 

- 1 علبة جبنة كيري
- نص كوب مايونيز
- 1كوب زيتون بدون نواة ( اخضر او اسود او مشكل ) وممكن تستخدمون الزيتون
المخلل ببهارات وغيره حتى الطعم يكون الذ ومختلف
- نص كوب مكسرات - جوز مثلا 
- 2 ملعقه زيت

توضع المقادير بالخلاط ابتداءا بالجبنه حتى تصبح ناعمه ثم يضاف المايونيز واخيرا الزيتون والجوز وتستخدم - ممكن تخفيفها باضافة ملعقه او اثنتين ماء
يرجى الحرص على ان تكون حبيبات الجوز بارزه وليست مهروسه بالكامل


الوصفه الخامسه - حشوة التونه 




المقادير:

- 2 علبة تونه
- ربع كوب بصل اخضر مقطع
- عصير نص ليمونه
- نص كوب جبنة بارميزان مبشوره
- 2 ملعقه كريمه او قشطه
- نص كوب مايونيز
- 1 حبة فلفل بارد مقطع ناعم 
- 1 ملعقه ريحان ونعناع مقطع ناعم
- ملح وفلفل اسود

تخلط كل المقادير ماعدا التونه وفي المرحله الاخيره تضاف التونه وتخلط باليد 

وتترك بالثلاجه لحين الاستخدام ويفضل لمدة لا تقل عن 4 ساعات



الوصفه السادسة - حشوة كبد الدجاج

المقادير:

- 3 اكواب كبد دجاج مغسول ونظيف
- 1 قشدة
- نص كوب ماء فيه ملعقتين خل
- بهارات مضاف اليه كمون
- 2 بيضه مسلوقه
- 1 حبة بصل صغيرة مقطعه
- 2 فص ثوم مقطع
- ربع كوب بقدونس مفروم
- ربع الى نص كوب مابونيز
- ملح وفلفل اسود

الطريقة:

توضع الكبد مع البصل والثوم وربع قالب قشدة وشوية بهارات ويتم تحريكها على النار

ثم يضاف الماء وتترك لمدة ربع ساعه او حتى تنضج .

تترك لتبرد مع تضاف لها باقي المقادير وتوضع بالخلاط مع الحرص على ان تكون الكبد 

على هيئة كتل صغيرة وليست مهروسة تماما



الوصفة السابعه - حشوة الجبنة بالأعشاب




المقادير:

- 2 كوب جبنة غنم ( مثلا الجبنة الفرنسية ) او جبنة فيتا
- نص علبة جبنة كيري
- ربع كوب مايونيز بنكهة الثوم
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة زعتر
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة ريحان 
- 1 ملعقة صغيرة نعناع
- ربع كوب مكسرات مجروشه (جوز محمص)
- ربع ملعقة صغيرة بابريكا
- 4 حبات طماطم مجففه مقطعه

تخلط المقادير جيدا باليد ووضع بالثلاجه لحين الاستخدام



الوصفه الثامنه - حشوة الفراولة

المقادير:- 

- 1 علبة جبنة كيري
- 1 كوب فراولة مقطعه
- 3 ملاعق سكر
- رشه فانيلا

تخلط المقادير ماعدا الفراولة جيدا ثم تضاف الفراولة المقطعه زتخلط جيدا

- توضع بالثلاجه قبل الاستخدام



الوصفه التاسعه - حشوة الجبنة والعسل 





- 1 علبة جبنة كيري
- ربع كوب قشدة فوق سوداني خشنة
- 3 ملعقه كبيرة عسل
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة قرفه

تخلط كل المقادير جيدا وتوضع في الثلاجه لحين الاستخدام*

----------


## فرح

يالغلاالنور
ع هيك تشكيله اكتيييييييييير راااائعه 
يعطيك العاافيه ياااقلبي 
ودوووم ننتظر روووعة جديد اكلاتك الطيبه 
دمتِ بخيييييييييييييير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وصفاااات رااائعه وشهيهـ*
*تسلمي خيتو ع الطرح الحلووو*
*الله يعطيج العااافيهـ*
*لاعدمنااا جديدج*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

رررررروعة ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن 
الله يعطيك العافية 
ويسلم يديك ياقلبي 
شكلها جناااان واكيد الطعممممم خياااال 
وخصوصاانهامن يدين الغلا

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

روعه تسلمين على هالوصفات

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممممممممممم
تسلمين اختي النور
على هيك حركات
لاعدمنااا جديدك

----------


## شوق المحبة

مــ ش ــكوورة خ ــيتوو عالوص ــفات الرووع ــه ..


ماننـ ح ـررم من ج ــديدكِ ..


يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

